# How many people do you have on the ignore list?



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm surprised no one ever started a thread like this.  ^)@#


Seriously, I thought I'd just beat the Steadster to the punch. I truly believe he doesn't have anyone on his ignore list, he's just collecting data and getting ready for the knock on the door.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

One. Twatsy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> One. Twatsy.


Pussy


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

One user. A spammer, I think


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Six... getting close on a 7th.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

No one... here.
Everybody on my phone !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Six... getting close on a 7th.


wow, impressive


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow ! Im up to six !!! 

a couple of Spammers...

a Racist Neo Nazi Schoolgirl bitch...

and a few that annoyd me , made my reading here less enjoyable.

Why endure people that get on your nerves !


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just 1 , me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Seven...But I haven't seen one forum member that I'm ignoring posting anything for ages.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> a Racist Neo Nazi Schoolgirl bitch...


whoa,., I’d love more info in this one


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Seven...But I haven't seen one forum member that I'm ignoring posting anything for ages.


No surprise here but I gotta wonder, why ignore them in the first place if you check up on them enough to know they haven’t posted in a while?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> No surprise here but I gotta wonder, why ignore them in the first place if you check up on them enough to know they haven’t posted in a while?


I'll quote you just in case he doesn't see your message.

Of course, he may not see mine either.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

We need a third posting of this thread by someone guaranteed not to be in anyone’s ignore list, as I suspect @High/Deaf may be on at least one. This way everyone has a fair chance to see it and list their ignores on mean Nazis and people who dislike jazz. Maybe greco could, he’s pretty alright with everyone but I don’t think he’s getting my pm’s, probably on his ignore list cuz I said jazz sucks.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I like to ignore people the old fashioned way. Manually. 

Besides, everyone here is so nice why would I not want to hear what they have to say?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A couple. Makes things interesting at times when you see a post that doesn't tie into anything you see on the thread.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Two or three. Once in while, I'll click "Show Ignored Content" in a thread that interests me just to see if they've actually contributed something helpful - usually not, but a few months ago I reinstated someone because their posts were no longer a complete waste of my time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Two or three. Once in while, I'll click "Show Ignored Content" in a thread that interests me just to see if they've actually contributed something helpful - usually not, but a few months ago I reinstated someone because their posts were no longer a complete waste of my time.


I do exactly the same.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> I do exactly the same.


I did that and found out I was right the first time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> A couple. Makes things interesting at times when you see a post that doesn't tie into anything you see on the thread.


being confused and disorientated may be the dementia creeping in, certainly would fit you given your age and such. I suggest the seniors thread for when the moderate cognitive decline flares up. that or you just can't handle an online battle of wits with an 11 year old, careful, .., they're gonna laugh at you down at the Legion


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> being confused and disorientated may be the dementia creeping in, certainly would fit you given your age and such. I suggest the seniors thread for when the moderate cognitive decline flares up. that or you just can't handle an online battle of wits with an 11 year old, careful, .., they're gonna laugh at you down at the Legion


How to win friends and influence people ......................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> How to win friends and influence people ......................


I think these ignore list folks are just fragile and need a lot of positive affirmation, probably a good idea they silence the real world as best they can. Maybe its time I start a second and third account to keep them on their game and help them out. Seemed to work well for Player and Larry and Milkman, those guys are back and better than ever


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah man .. you're making me blush


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

But you're talking to people who obviously don't have you on ignore.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> But you're talking to people who obviously don't have you on ignore.


I'm talking to everyone, I don't discriminate


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> *I think these ignore list folks are just fragile and need a lot of positive affirmation ........*





vadsy said:


> *I'm talking to everyone, I don't discriminate*


Right!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Right!


Perfect. Thanks for quoting and bringing attention to the posts. Way to jazz them up with the bolded text, you’re so creative..!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Right![/QUOTE
> 
> davetcan-
> 
> -do you have a full time job following one member around whose name rhymes with.....how the hell do you pronounce vadsy anyway. Hahaha


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a little song I wrote. It’s sung to the tune of another song I wrote called “My horse ate a bale of hay”. But I never recorded it so you might not know the tune so you can just fake it. 

Iiiiiiiiiim pokin the bear 
Iiiiiiiiiim pokin the bear
And wearing my best pair
Of best smellin underwear....

Needs a little work

Tk u! Tk u! I’ll be here all week!!!...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Perfect. Thanks for quoting and bringing attention to the posts. Way to jazz them up with the bolded text, you’re so creative..!


Hey, thanks!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Right!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> This is a little song I wrote. It’s sung to the tune of another song I wrote called “My horse ate a bale of hay”. But I never recorded it so you might not know the tune so you can just fake it.
> 
> Iiiiiiiiiim pokin the bear
> Iiiiiiiiiim pokin the bear
> ...


Neeeeeds a little work,
Neeeeeds a little wurk,
The bear might have a quirk
And give you a lapdance twerk......

With that in mind did Elvis actually sing on a TV show,
'now the stage is bare
and I'm standing there
in my underwear'?
_just wondering_


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can someone on your ignore list like one of your posts? That could be confusing and make someone wonder if they should be on your ignore list.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw this thread but I can't see anyone's comments. Wonder why?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Can someone on your ignore list like one of your posts? That could be confusing and make someone wonder if they should be on your ignore list.


You're ignoring them, they're not ignoring you, so yes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think these ignore list folks are just fragile and need a lot of positive affirmation, probably a good idea they silence the real world as best they can. Maybe its time I start a second and third account to keep them on their game and help them out. Seemed to work well for Player and Larry and Milkman, those guys are back and better than ever


I’m back in spite of you, not because of you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> You're ignoring them, they're not ignoring you, so yes


But, because you're ignoring them do you get any indication that they are liking your post or don't you see that just the same as when they comment on your post.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> But, because you're ignoring them do you get any indication that they are liking your post or don't you see that just the same as when they comment on your post.


LOL, I have no idea, I'm not ignoring anyone.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm surprised no one ever started a thread like this.  ^)@#
> 
> 
> Seriously, I thought I'd just beat the Steadster to the punch. I truly believe he doesn't have anyone on his ignore list, he's just collecting data and getting ready for the knock on the door.


Just one. So far.....and it's no one who posts here regularly anymore. He/she has moved on to other forums to troll.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I have no idea, I'm not ignoring anyone.


As far as I can tell, they don't show up. Wasn't there another thread that showed up similar to this?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> As far as I can tell, they don't show up. Wasn't there another thread that showed up similar to this?


Yep, vadsy started one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a couple on my ignore list.

I bailed on that idea because all someone has to do is quote the ignored member and you see his or her posts anyway.

As for likes, you see them as “ignored member” if I recall correctly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Yep, vadsy started one.


Never saw it. Just saw an indication of something when I clicked Pub but nothing showed up when I opened the 'Open Mic' part. Oh well. 


Milkman said:


> I had a couple on my ignore list.
> 
> I bailed on that idea because all someone has to do is quote the ignored member and you see his or her posts anyway.
> 
> As for likes, you see them as “ignored member” if I recall correctly.


Sometimes. Most times you don't even see that or at least I don't.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I’m back in spite of you, not because of you.


congratulations, you passed the test.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Yep, vadsy started one.



Whats a Vadsy ??? 

Sounds like an STD !


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Whats a Vadsy ???
> 
> Sounds like an STD !


Once you get it, repeated treatments are needed to control the burning sensation.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Whats a Vadsy ???  Sounds like an STD !


Close. More like an sexually transmitted disease without the fun "sexually" part, just a TD (transmitting disease). All the attention he's getting in this thread likely has him putting Edmonton's Kleenex supply under strain.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

It’s been 2 hours since somebody mention Vadsy so I thought I’d chime in here and bump this. 

Frankly- he’s the most entertaining part of this forum. Both seeing his posts and seeing the reaction posts. Kinda like our own GC celebrity!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Whats a Vadsy ???
> 
> Sounds like an STD !


I'm surprised you don't know the difference between a nickname given to you by your teammates after leading them to victory and hoisting the cup vs something you inherit during birth. I thought the latter was the French way. boyscout I could see being confused, at that age they're a clean slate,. promises them a quick path to eagle scout but, spoiler, they never make it


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Once you get it, repeated treatments are needed to control the burning sensation.


its a pleasant sensation, euphoric even.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

vadsy said:


> a nickname given to you by your teammates after leading them to victory and hoisting the cup


Got the nickname in little league did ya 

Me too


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> Got the nickname in little league did ya
> 
> Me too


Not far from the truth

boyscout is gonna switch to coaching little league


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

"Vadsy - It's a floor wax! No, it's a dessert topping! Vadsy is a floor wax AND a dessert topping"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> "Vadsy - It's a floor wax! No, it's a dessert topping! Vadsy is a floor wax AND a dessert topping"


I’m versatile and adapt well. If you’d like to see just try my nuts on your ice cream


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Ricktoberfest said:


> It’s been 2 hours since somebody mention Vadsy so I thought I’d chime in here and bump this.
> 
> Frankly- he’s the most entertaining part of this forum. Both seeing his posts and seeing the reaction posts. Kinda like our own GC celebrity!
> 
> ...


Hang on- without @Steadfastly there would be no Vadsy.
You’ll note what I did there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Hang on- without @Steadfastly there would be no Vadsy.
> You’ll note what I did there.


Finally someone starts putting some pieces together


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Finally someone starts putting some pieces together


It wasn’t easy. Very few clues.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> It wasn’t easy. Very few clues.


you did well, and I always thought it would be you figuring it out in the end. now can you solve the riddle @Milkman and @TB2019 ?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> you did well, and I always thought it would be you figuring it out in the end. now can you solve the riddle @Milkman and @TB2019 ?


Some riddles are elusive.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Once you get it, repeated treatments are needed to control the burning sensation.





vadsy said:


> its a pleasant sensation, euphoric even.


You guys have got to be talking about the 'Christmas Tree'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Some riddles are elusive.


We can’t all be so good


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> You guys have got to be talking about the 'Christmas Tree'.


The what? lol


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Up to 8 now... the "moot" thread has earned a couple of people spots.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Up to 8 now... the "moot" thread has earned a couple of people spots.


really?!? seems pretty tame and if you ignore that kinda stuff too often you may miss some vital info


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> Up to 8 now... the "moot" thread has earned a couple of people spots.


If you want to up those numbers even more, go participate on the political threads !!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This may have been asked already but can we tell if we're on any ignore lists?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> If you want to up those numbers even more, go participate on the political threads !!!


Haha, I'll take a pass on those!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This may have been asked already but can we tell if we're on any ignore lists?


I'm not sure but I don't think so.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not that I know of. But what do I care if people want to be like this......




















It's a big, varied world out there. Some people are missing much of it, to their own deficit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So how so you keep someone from seeing your posts? Ignoring someone doesn't do that it seems.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Chito said:


> So how so you keep someone from seeing your posts? Ignoring someone doesn't do that it seems.


You can't. You can ignore someone's posts, but they'll still see yours.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chito said:


> So how so you keep someone from seeing your posts? Ignoring someone doesn't do that it seems.


don't post?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chito said:


> So how so you keep someone from seeing your posts? Ignoring someone doesn't do that it seems.



Easy, you write it down on your computer and don't press the ( Post Reply ) button !


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> This may have been asked already but can we tell if we're on any ignore lists?


Get a stack of $50 bills.
Create a thread that has your address in it.
Post if anyone would like a $50 bill, just send a self addressed envelope to your posted address and you'll send them a $50 bill.
Anyone that doesn't respond has you on their ignore list.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and what do you need the stack of $50's for ? (just use monopoly money )


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Get a stack of $50 bills.
> Create a thread that has your address in it.
> Post if anyone would like a $50 bill, just send a self addressed envelope to your posted address and you'll send them a $50 bill.
> Anyone that doesn't respond has you on their ignore list.


are posts and threads treated differently by the system ignore app here? I see people that ignore me post in my threads, which is odd.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> and what do you need the stack of $50's for ? (just use monopoly money )



Self fulfilling request?

That's a good way to end up on EVERYbody's ignore list, LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> are posts and threads treated differently by the system ignore app here? I see people that ignore me post in my threads, which is odd.


How do you know?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> How do you know?


I don't, it's why I'm asking. but seeing people that have said they are ignoring me post in threads that I've started makes me wonder what the system is like


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The ignore function is ineffective (easily circumvented).

I've given up on that option.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure if it's the same here, but in another forum if you quote somebody, and they happen to be on another persons ignore list, the person with the user on their ignore will see it because you quoted it. I know this because a user PM'd me and chided me for responding to a specific user on their ignore list lol. Should've told em to Fuck off but I have better manners than that.....sometimes.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vadsy said:


> really?!? seems pretty tame and if you ignore that kinda stuff too often you may miss some vital info


Really...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Really...


Oh well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> You guys have got to be talking about the 'Christmas Tree'.


Ouch. I'd sooner screw a porcupine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If it helps anyone here, you can ignore me, but I won’t ignore you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> The what? lol


Did you ever find out about the "Xmas Tree"? It's not something you can ignore.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> If it helps anyone here, you can ignore me, but I won’t ignore you.


Nah, you like this guy.








makes you UN-ignoreable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Ouch. I'd sooner screw a porcupine.


I was expecting your ‘been there done that’ catchphrase


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I couldn't work out how to check if I even have an ignore list........


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can you ignore yourself?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Seven...But I haven't seen one forum member that I'm ignoring posting anything for ages.


That hurts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ann Murray


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

One


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine moves from zero to one and back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just put the Coronavirus on my list,. lets see if that makes me immune or if I have to bury my head in some sand and apply essential oils to the sore spots


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Can you ignore yourself?


I missed this back then. Seriously considering making an attempt.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just me


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If I'm ignoring someone I'll be upfront about it. There's no point in ignoring someone unless they know it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

0


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

The quickest way to get on my "temporary" ignore list is with a request for instructions on how best to play,

3. RECUERDOS DE LA ALHAMBRA FROM REALLY BAD TABLATURE on a D18, Strat, Gibson or whatever narrow necked steel string guitar because they want to learn some full "fingerstyle guitar" but can't read and would really like to do that cool song but it is impossible to play by just Travis Pickin'.

2. STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN... enough said.

1. ROCK BLUES STYLE TUNES LIKE SMOKE ON THE WATER ON THEIR NEW CLASSYCAL GEETAR WITHOUT HORRIBLE STRING SQUEAK cause the bass on a Classical geetar is so easy to do "power chords" and full power chord bends on without ripping off their fingertips. Then, go on to ask me to set up their new guitar and show them how to tune the thing because it is "getting hard to tune and the 4 and 5 strings keep breaking for some reason or other".

BEEN THERE and have had geetarists and some decent steel string players requested all of the above.

Apart from these exceptions no one will receive a snub, if I can help them with their fingerstyle technique. Spammers? I just fry with eggs and toast.


----------

